# Gaff Top



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

New to the area, new to the site, 

I recently moved from Biloxi to Perdido. I have talked to people over the years about Gaff Top as a table fare. Now I am not going to lie with the price of gas, boat payment, bait, and maintenance I decided long ago that I would not come back without something to put on the table. Yes I have gone as far as placing Bonita (Bleed them quick and grill them), Spade (Just like Trigger), sting-ray(A far cry from Scallops, filleting does not work and neither the the PVC pipe deal, there is plenty of cartlidge) , and even Hard tails(White meat and really good fried, no really)on the table. BUT, I have to draw the line at Gaff Top and Hard Heads. I have found no one that would try a hard head except a big ole brown fish. 

But, I was extremely surprised to find out that people fight the slime to catch and eat Gaff Tops. Now I am not going to target and try Gaff Top. Curiosity has got the best of me and no one has yet to give me an answer and that is"How the heck does one get apast all the slime?"

Just for general info


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

welcome to the mayhem. never tried a bonita, although watching japanese chefs make culinary delights out of it looks very tasty. not sure i'd be hungry enough to eat a hardtail, although never say never. as for your ? about gafftops, they are good to eat. im sure most fry them up as i have. taste similar to mullet. not sure about the slime, just use the jet nozzle on your garden hose first? its been awhile since i cleaned one. why wouldnt it be any different than any other slimy fish. there are lots out there. a short search came up with this topic. it may answer some of your questions:

http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic429341-2-1.aspx


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you for the quick response...As far as Bonita, I had a cousin come down from Michigan and he brought some friends. I took them out off of Biloxi. We loaded the boat with Bonita and I was bleeding them as they came in. At home I seasoned and grilled some, vacuumed pack the rest to head up to Michigan. As the saying goes, "You can boil a boot in Crab Boil and it will taste like Crab Boil." Same is true with Bonita, Season up enough and enjoy the seasoning.


----------

